# A4 Nav plus retrofit progress...



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just thought I'd give a little progress update to those who are interested in my project to install an A4 nav-plus unit in my TT, using a custom faceplate. I will give full step-by-step in a detailed write-up when it's finished, but for the time being here is a taster...

I have managed to create a mold of the TT unit curves using my RNS low unit. I then cast a faceplate from epoxy and I am now in the middle of blending this to a spare A4 faceplate I obtained. Loads more smoothing to be done so don't go posting that it looks pony :wink: .


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Will you get info on the DIS with this? Personally the actual front would be the last of my worries, i would be more worried about what plugs where in the back.

ALso can you provide costs etc of the project?

Dan


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

It will operate exactly the same as the genuine article, so yes, it will show directions in the DIS. The plugs are identical to the standard headunit, you just need to move the Bose pin that's all.

Costs so far...

A4 RNS-E Â£420
Airbag light Â£12
Polymorph Â£15
Milliput Â£8
A4 Faceplate Â£50

Just paint needed on top of this (about Â£10).


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Good luck with the install!! Looks like you are getting there!


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm just really impressed that anyone would attempt this. Particularly molding the faceplate...I very much admire your commitment. Great stuff! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

Mark, Do you know if any antenna wiring is needed for non-sat nav cars? Mine does not have the rns-low installed, i noticed yours does....

I do have the aerial for bluetooth, does anyone know if additional wiring is needed if satnav is retrofitted?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

ays128, I am in exactly the same position I think.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

You get a GPS antenna with the RNS-E headunit, you just need to locate it behind the dash so it can see the sky. Behind the headunit against the bulkhead seems to be a popular position. The GPS antenna had a magnetic base so it sticks to the bulkhead. Won't be needing mine though as I've got one already installed with the BNS unit.

I've been busy today  . Coat of primer now on. I just need to find a suitable black for the topcoat that matches the screen bezel.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

That looks fantatic so far, are you going to be taking orders then?

Keep us all informed of the progress. 8)


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> That looks fantatic so far, are you going to be taking orders then?
> 
> Keep us all informed of the progress. 8)


No way - the wife would do Her nut :lol: . She already thinks I'm barking mad for attempting this. It's not too difficult to do if you are quite handy with the filler and sand paper :wink: . Quite a few hours needed, but it's fun anyway as a small project.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im impressed.


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

So whats to stop someone taking a mould of Marks custom facia ? I think he has done really really well - a poke in the eye for those robbing gits at Audi

Well done Mark


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wouldnt know how to, but im happy to pay someone who does. 

Â£15 sound fair?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

blane said:


> So whats to stop someone taking a mould of Marks custom facia ? I think he has done really really well - a poke in the eye for those robbing gits at Audi
> 
> Well done Mark


Thanks for the compliments  .

To make a mold of the facia would be very expensive - it's pretty complex round the back, loads of screw holes and I mean LOADS, about 30! Plus there's the various alignment posts for the PCB and light channels. It's a real piece of precision molding, far too many screws used IMO but that's Audi for you!


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Im impressed.


Mark, I'll second that.
Good luck with the 'project'. [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

Fantastic work Mark 8)

Look like a man who takes pride in things he does, its certainly gave me similar ideas as I was just thinking of buying a Sony sat nav and plonking it on top of the dash, but for the money I'd pay, I'd be better off doing something like what you've done.

Would be really appreciated I am sure by all here if you did a rough 'how to' guide so we all get the basic idea 

If I were you mate, I'd do it as a PDF and sell it :lol:

Looking good, can't wait to see more pics, this is what this forum needs, more techy posts!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

How is the project going mark, got any further, any more pics.

Perhaps you could call the pdf guide "A hanfisted dummies guide to .... " then I might have the slightest chance to get one done.


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

I may have missed this...but what's the point of doing it? I mean what benefits do you get from this retrofit? :?:

I was thinking the other day that a rear camera would be a nice add and I'm suprised that the TT doesn't already have it. If you already have the navi...just adding a camera shouldn't be all that hard.


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

PeaceOut said:


> I may have missed this...but what's the point of doing it? I mean what benefits do you get from this retrofit? :?:
> 
> I was thinking the other day that a rear camera would be a nice add and I'm suprised that the TT doesn't already have it. If you already have the navi...just adding a camera shouldn't be all that hard.


Well the whole point is, its about a third of the cost (including materials), the sat nav in the TT is basically the 'Navigation Plus' system that you can get in A3's, A4's etc... except it costs Â£1650 as an option.

Mark has bought an A4 sat nav plus for a quarter of the cost and retro-fitted it himself, and from what I have seen so far, its going to look OEM, fair play to him for having a go, I'm rather impressed myself [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

bengee_tt said:


> PeaceOut said:
> 
> 
> > I may have missed this...but what's the point of doing it? I mean what benefits do you get from this retrofit? :?:
> ...


Spot on mate  . I couldn't justify spending Â£1100 + on a TT unit, and thought this would make an interesting project as well. It should help others thinking about aftermarket sat-navs (Pioneer system etc). They can hopefully mold a suitable facia to integrate their systems into the MK2, and so should look better than the so-called pro installations I have seen. :roll: .

Currently I'm trying to find a good match for the paint colour. It's not easy I tell you. Matt black is too dark, and all dark greys are too light :x . I think I'm going to have to mix my own colour using Humbrol enamel paint - part matt black and part matt dark grey. After this the 'to-do' list is:

Spray it up.
Refit all the buttons and PCB ( :twisted: )
Refit faceplate and screen to unit.
Install in the TT - need to move the bose pin to the new location.
Code the unit for Bluetooth, CD changer and the TT using Vagcom.

Then I'm going to do the SDS upgrade (voice activation) that Markus Gilbert has done to his.

Then - erm, enjoy my hard work. Oh, and do the write-up of course  .


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Truly incredible m8. Like many others, I'm extremely impressed. Would love to have your how-to guide and host it on the tt-portal site 8) Cant wait to see the end result. You must have the patience of a saint !


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

BobFat said:


> Truly incredible m8. Like many others, I'm extremely impressed. Would love to have your how-to guide and host it on the tt-portal site 8) Cant wait to see the end result. You must have the patience of a saint !


Thanks muchly again. .

This project takes me back to the days of my Corrado - making a custom set of M3 stlye lights (before the aftermarket ones came out). The sanding involved gave me RSI, I know now I should have bought a Dremmel! :lol:


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

bengee_tt said:


> Well the whole point is, its about a third of the cost (including materials), the sat nav in the TT is basically the 'Navigation Plus' system that you can get in A3's, A4's etc... except it costs Â£1650 as an option.
> 
> Mark has bought an A4 sat nav plus for a quarter of the cost and retro-fitted it himself, and from what I have seen so far, its going to look OEM, fair play to him for having a go, I'm rather impressed myself [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I see. That makes more sense. Does the A4 come with rear camera? I don't know why but that's an option that I would have loved to have and also memory seats.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

PeaceOut said:


> bengee_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Well the whole point is, its about a third of the cost (including materials), the sat nav in the TT is basically the 'Navigation Plus' system that you can get in A3's, A4's etc... except it costs Â£1650 as an option.
> ...


I don't think you can turn the TT seats into memory seats. I very much doubt the motor in the seat communicates it's position with the car.

TV camera does not come with the unit. You have to buy a module that interfaces the RNS-E with the camera. I'm not sure on costs to do this, but if you check the nav-plus forum I'm sure you will find all the info you need. From what I've read, the rear facing camera is a bitch to set-up, as it needs to be calibrated once installed. I'm not going to bother installing one on mine - seems a bit pointless in a car the length of a TT!


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

humm...thanks for the information. 
It's a little late to change my order and I have already placed the navi as an option.

Oh well...hope your's works out well. Can't wait to see the whole setup.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Latest progress...

It's in!  . And it works...well almost. It needs coding for the TT cluster so that it will show the nav directions in the DIS and control the bluetooth module. MFSW and CD changer (Phatbox) work without coding


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Well done  Looking great.

PS I had a G60 that colour


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So how much do you want to make me one?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> So how much do you want to make me one?


Â£1650 :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can buy one for less - I'm crap at DIY, im a GSETDI kinda person.

Â£100?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I can buy one for less - I'm crap at DIY, im a GSETDI kinda person.
> 
> Â£100?


Sorry, but as I said before the Wife would go nuts :lol: .

I'm thinking about an in-between solution though for production that would require less fabrication. It would basically be a lower section that houses the airbag light - trimmed in black leather etc. All you would need to do it lightly mod an A3 unit for the top half. It wouldn't have all the curves of the TT set-up, but would probably still look good. Let me finish this one first though!


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Ah the wife would lose if it was me! Im the caveman who brings in the food and money 

Surely there is a manufacture out there who would replicate this with exact colouring, just think the apprenctice and an Alan Sugar task!

Its very very tempting as the nav would just add the icing on the cake for me on mine.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Is it an A4 or an A3 unit?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Is it an A4 or an A3 unit?


I've used an A4 unit because it was the cheapest. The A4 facia didn't need to fit that well as I was going to heavily modify it anyway. The A3 facia is a closer fit to the TT dash - it has nearly the same proportions apart from the top part which is slightly taller at the corners. This is why it would be more suitable for a simpler retrofit solution. The only thing that doesn't quite match with these retrofits is the colour. All non-TT RNS-E units are a slightly lighter black, kind of anthracite in colour. I think it still looks fine, but the purists out there might disagree.

I'll look into a custom lower section if there is any interest. It would also be compatible with the A3 facia used in the Pioneer sat-nav installs - so no fury moustaches required under the headunit :wink: . I'll see if I can knock-up a photochop of how this might look.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What about painting it silver so it matches the center console?

Im tempted to do it, but..........


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've looked at getting this fabricated on a mass-production-ish scale, and it's prohibitively expensive. Something like Â£7000 just got get the fasia plate scanned as a 3D model into a CAD program, before tooling up etc.

For me, it is prohibitively expensive, and unlike markTT225, I'm crap with any sort of DIY work!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

andyc83 said:


> I've looked at getting this fabricated on a mass-production-ish scale, and it's prohibitively expensive. Something like Â£7000 just got get the fasia plate scanned as a 3D model into a CAD program, before tooling up etc.
> 
> For me, it is prohibitively expensive, and unlike markTT225, I'm crap with any sort of DIY work!


I was thinking more small scale Andy. I'm now a dab-hand at mold making, so once I'm set-up I could rattle off a few simple molds using epoxy. It gets a bit tricky when you have fine details to mold, but this won't be the case for a custom lower section.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Would it be possible to make the side and bottom part so numpties like me just have to blend a join or is it not that simple? You could sell kits then with all the parts and a nice markup for your efforts.

Also how easy is it to get the unit into bits like you have it in the white primmer photo?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Would it be possible to make the side and bottom part so numpties like me just have to blend a join or is it not that simple? You could sell kits then with all the parts and a nice markup for your efforts.
> 
> Also how easy is it to get the unit into bits like you have it in the white primmer photo?


I'll give it some thought Tosh. I wouldn't say it was easy to blend with the facia, but it can be done if you have patience. I guess most of my blending skills came from hours of practice with filler and a very old rusty MG Midget I used to have :lol:

The Faceplate is easy to take to pieces - again, just requires patience (and a good quality set of precision screwdrivers). I can take the whole faceplate and screen assembly to pieces in 10 mins now, but it would probably take a novice half an hour tops.


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

This has been one of the most interesting posts on here since I joined I have to say, been following it every week to see what you've been upto Mark :lol:

How you doing now? Managed to spray the surround yet?

Must admit, I have been looking at the A3 units on Ebay, its quite tempting, I'm pretty handy too so fancy my chances at being able to make a surround to suit the TT.

How easy/difficult is it to get the car to recognise these units once fitted? I assume something has to be set up using Vag Com?

I was looking at buying a Navigon stand alone sat nav, but when you can buy A3/A4 units on Ebay for Â£400 - Â£500 it seems mad not to buy one of these for the OEM look which I must admit, looks way better even if some functionality is lost.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

bengee_tt said:


> This has been one of the most interesting posts on here since I joined I have to say, been following it every week to see what you've been upto Mark :lol:
> 
> How you doing now? Managed to spray the surround yet?


You've not been reading it enough then bengee... the completed piccys are on page 3 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Just seen this thread. Very, very impressive, Mark.


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

Janitor said:


> bengee_tt said:
> 
> 
> > This has been one of the most interesting posts on here since I joined I have to say, been following it every week to see what you've been upto Mark :lol:
> ...


Ah dammit lol., been too busy driving my car and posting pics of it here! Ta for the humiliation 

:lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

bengee_tt said:


> How easy/difficult is it to get the car to recognise these units once fitted? I assume something has to be set up using Vag Com?
> 
> I was looking at buying a Navigon stand alone sat nav, but when you can buy A3/A4 units on Ebay for Â£400 - Â£500 it seems mad not to buy one of these for the OEM look which I must admit, looks way better even if some functionality is lost.


Hope you like the pics on page 3  :wink:

Nice car by the way mate - Avus silver is one of my favorite colours 8)

Functionality will be identical to the OEM unit - after all, they ARE the same unit behind the facia. Just need to apply the right coding with VAGCOM and the job's a good 'un. 8)


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

So if they are identical units except the fascia then Audi wants circa Â£600 for a bit of plastic.

Excuse my language but fuckin rippin off bastards.

1 more reason never to buy an Audi again.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> So if they are identical units except the fascia then Audi wants circa Â£600 for a bit of plastic.
> 
> Excuse my language but fuckin rippin off bastards.
> 
> 1 more reason never to buy an Audi again.


Too right mate. I think the price will come down eventually. The A4 models are cheap because Audi are practically giving them away (Â£500) with the run-out model A4 at the moment. New A4 has completely different set-up.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mark it looks great and you spent a lot of time getting it right. One thing though - you got the basic nav with your car, by the time you've finished would you not have been better just buying the colour nav in the first place?


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> bengee_tt said:
> 
> 
> > How easy/difficult is it to get the car to recognise these units once fitted? I assume something has to be set up using Vag Com?
> ...


Cheers mark 

Have to say you're inspiring me to fit one of those units in my car now as I really did want the Sat Nav + but wasn't prepared to pay audi prices.

Your pics are real good, very professional finish, you could teach the so called 'pro stereo installers' a thing or two mate :wink:

You say the A3 unit is close in shape to the TT one? Just thinking of getting one of those and fabricate a bottom section to blend into that to match the exisiting 'chorus' lower section.

You had all the sat nav antenna's already installed, I assume its sufficient to use the GPS antenna's that are supplied with the units on Ebay?

You need to write a guide, and quick to save all these questions, I'm not the only one who's curious :lol:


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great....incredible outcome!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> Mark it looks great and you spent a lot of time getting it right. One thing though - you got the basic nav with your car, by the time you've finished would you not have been better just buying the colour nav in the first place?


The car is ex-demo and came with the Basic Nav fitted so I didn't get a choice on headunit.



bengee_tt said:


> You had all the sat nav antenna's already installed, I assume its sufficient to use the GPS antenna's that are supplied with the units on Ebay?
> 
> You need to write a guide, and quick to save all these questions, I'm not the only one who's curious


Yep, the GPS antenna that they come with should be OK.

Write-up should be on it's way next week


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Install should be complete this afternoon - I'm off to see WAK to get it coded. I've been driving around this week with the map 'on' all the time  . I'm really impressed with the whole package - the TMC even warned me of a giant traffic jam on the M25 yesterday afternoon 8)

An interesting observation with the Bose though. Up to now, I'd been running the unit with the Bose inactive because I hadn't moved the bose pin to the new location. The Bass performance was very strong, so much so that I had the bass turned to the 'neutral' position. I moved the Bose pin to the new location (from pin 5 to pin 7), powered it all up and....back to that familiar poor bass response. I needed to turn the bass up to max again like on my RNS-LOW. So it seems that the speakers on the MK2 are not that bad after all, it's the bloody Bose DSP that's killing the bass! :roll: .


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

I am really still tempted, questions;

-Can i still have my ipod?
-Would it look pikey without the shark tale on the roof?
-How on earth can i do the faceplate!!!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

deason said:


> I am really still tempted, questions;
> 
> -Can i still have my ipod?
> -Would it look pikey without the shark tale on the roof?
> -How on earth can i do the faceplate!!!


Ipod - I think so. I've got a phatbox rigged-up to it, but Ipod should work too, but I suggest you investiagte further on the nav-plus forum for a more definative answer. Bear in mind though that the RNS-E has SD card slots that can hold about 70 albums, so the Ipod might be largely redundant.

I don't see why it would look pikey WITHOUT the shark fin :?

Write-up is on it's way if you feel like having a go yourself. I have a contact in Belgium that can get A4 faceplates for modifying if you need one. I am investigating making a small number of 'casts' for my forum buddies, I just need to keep it under the radar of SWMBO :wink:

I must give a BIG thanks to WAK and Morgan, who after much head-scratching this afternoon finally managed to code the RNS-E to the TT. It now works spot on! It even has a TT boot-up logo 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

good work, looks brill


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi Mark nice to see you again today 

I have to say the quality of finish of the fascia & colour match is impressive, you have done a really great job there 8)

Glad we were able to get it coded for you.

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

TT logo must look sweet! How do you do vagcom? Do you need a datacable etc? Im new to the mod game you see.

Make me a facia and ill come round and do a full swissvax for you 

Dan


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

one thing that might be beneficial on this project is;

-dedicated sticky
-a comparison to a factory fitted nav
-some rich sheik to offer to start making the moulds for us!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

TT start-up logo 8) (screen needs a bit of a clean  )










To code the unit you need VAG-COM that can communicate with the CAN bus. There was a thread a while back where someone had found a cheap solution to this. PM ays128 - he has the details.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Mark, that looks SO good! Looking forward to the full write up....... hopefully it will be something to keep me busy for the winter.

You should be very proud mate, that facia looks OEM to me.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Mark it looks great and you spent a lot of time getting it right. One thing though - you got the basic nav with your car, by the time you've finished would you not have been better just buying the colour nav in the first place?
> ...


Of course, why didn't I think of that  :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Good effort Mark, i know you have been wanting to do this for some time.

Hope to see it in the flesh soon, no wheres the rep!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

thebears said:


> Good effort Mark, i know you have been wanting to do this for some time.
> 
> Hope to see it in the flesh soon, no wheres the rep!


Cheers Dale  At least it's an easy upgrade for you S3 guys!

I think another curry night should be in order soon. Any ideas on location? (but perhaps in a different thread :wink: )


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Clever. Very, very clever. Well done Mark. You've set the bar very high for the next guy attempting a 'mod'. 8) 
.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Mark, in your opinion would it be more difficult or easier to produce a custom surround for the pioneer systems.

eg
http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/10 ... index.html

Thanks


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Mark, in your opinion would it be more difficult or easier to produce a custom surround for the pioneer systems.
> 
> eg
> http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/10 ... index.html
> ...


Far easier to produce a surround for the Pioneer system. You wouldn't need to remove any buttons or facia. You would just need to buy the A3 facia adapter that Pioneer sell, and then blend the TT 'curves' to this.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

The write-up is almost finished  . I'm just tarting it up a bit and then I need to convert to a PDF file (from a word DOC). Should be done tomorrow


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> The write-up is almost finished  . I'm just tarting it up a bit and then I need to convert to a PDF file (from a word DOC). Should be done tomorrow


Good news mark 

Did your alloy nav controls arrive that you told me you had ordered? Just curious, if so, piccies please mate :lol: ha


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

bengee_tt said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > The write-up is almost finished  . I'm just tarting it up a bit and then I need to convert to a PDF file (from a word DOC). Should be done tomorrow
> ...


Yeah they turned up, they look quite cool 8)


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Well thanks to Mark and his excellent write up, here is the result of possibly the second A4 RNS-E retrofit..










A truley rewarding experience, but a certain amount of bravery is required when cutting the faceplate with an angle grinder!


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Congratulations for what it looks, from here, a job well done. Even without alluminium knobs...
To begin with, did your car have monochrome nav or just standard radio?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

piloTT said:


> Well thanks to Mark and his excellent write up, here is the result of possibly the second A4 RNS-E retrofit..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Looks superb! Now just get the aluminium knobs to complete the look


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Very impressive - how much do you charge?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Very impressive - how much do you charge?


More than you could possibly afford!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You people are far too scary for me.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

nippo_ said:


> Congratulations for what it looks, from here, a job well done. Even without alluminium knobs...
> To begin with, did your car have monochrome nav or just standard radio?


... it just had the basic concert radio.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

piloTT said:


> nippo_ said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations for what it looks, from here, a job well done. Even without alluminium knobs...
> ...


Mark had the standard Nav!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

piloTT said:


> nippo_ said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations for what it looks, from here, a job well done. Even without alluminium knobs...
> ...


What's the FM reception like Neil? And did you have to buy an adaptor to convert to the diversity antenna?


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

I am undecided between starting this project myself or just settling for a tomtom... see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=1104388#1104388


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

markTT225 said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > nippo_ said:
> ...


To be honest i have noticed no difference in FM reception, and as for an adaper, i used non, i just plugged in the same antenna cable that my Concert had (it has the same sort of twin plug as the RNS-E).


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

nippo_ said:


> I am undecided between starting this project myself or just settling for a tomtom... see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=1104388#1104388


Function wise, the Tom-Tom beats the Nav+ in the navigation stakes with it's POI input, full postcode search and speed camera alerts etc. But the Nav+ has SD card slots for MP3's, can be controlled from the MFSW, AND (most importantly for me) it just looks right in the TT, with no mounting brackets required etc. I think it all boils down to your own preferrences really.

The retrofit takes considerable effort, but as Neil has also found, is an incredibly rewarding project in the end. It also looks like that the antenna differences between the Concert and RNS-E do not cause any problems for FM reception


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

How about the sound? Is it also better than the standard crap Bose-system-sound?

I'm still waiting on a re-call for the Bose sound-system..... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Where did you get your A4 unitss from? Flea bay?

I just phoned my stealers and he said over 2k for a new A4 unit with no swap. When I got up off the floor I told him to keep it.
:evil:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Where did you get your A4 unitss from? Flea bay?
> 
> I just phoned my stealers and he said over 2k for a new A4 unit with no swap. When I got up off the floor I told him to keep it.
> :evil:


dj.kolia on ebay - Â£400 + shipping. He is a UK seller, units are good condition. I wouldn't advise buying from nikin777 in Lithuania :x, he sent me a damaged unit and refused to fix it, saying that I damaged it :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> When I got up off the floor I told him to keep it.


 :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

markTT225 said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get your A4 unitss from? Flea bay?
> ...


Thanks Mark, I just noticed one from that seller and noticed your feedback. Why was the feedback withdrawn?
WOuld you avoid all the Lithuanians, I cant work out why so many RNS-E are being sold from that country.

Cheers


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla said:
> ...


Jon - the dodgy Lithuanian forced me to withdraw the feedback else he was keeping the returned unit AND my money :x. He evently sent back the damaged unit, which I have now sold on to blane (Andy) albeit for a considerable loss . I really would avoid using nikin777 as you have NO paypay protection (for what it's worth :roll: ), and it costs you Â£20 to wire the money to his bank account. Don't risk it! I would only use the UK sellers because if it all goes wrong you can then use the UK small claims court as a last resort to recovering your costs, which is something that is impossible against the Lithuanian seller.

All the ebay flannel about being a 'powerseller' and 'squaretrader' is complete marketing spin. In reality, they mean squat diddly, and count for nothing when the seller tries to shaft you.

Rant over 

If you need any advice on which unit to purchase on ebay, just shout


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Well if anyone else is thinking about attempting Marks A4 mod, then it now may be a little easier. I was just looking through the Audi TT parts catalogue and founf this.










It will save you a lot of time and effort if you can use this single DIN facia and mould it to the A4 face plate...........and the best thing about it? it costs about Â£5   

Wish I had found it sooner :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

piloTT said:


> Well if anyone else is thinking about attempting Marks A4 mod, then it now may be a little easier. I was just looking through the Audi TT parts catalogue and founf this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great find Neil [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
It would certainly save some hours with the Polymorph and Milliput :wink: 
If that's only a fiver I think I'm going to make another one with my spare faceplate  . How-to guide no.2 coming up methinks :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think that would look great in my car - send me ur bank account details


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I think that would look great in my car - send me ur bank account details


 :lol:. Depending on how my second facia-build goes, the first one could be up for sale I suppose. You interested then?


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

Got mine coming friday - WILL take photo and let you have a look.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

blane said:


> Got mine coming friday - WILL take photo and let you have a look.


  You beat me to it Andy :lol:. Did you order it from an Audi dealer?


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup - coming from listers Audi Worcester.


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

The third retro fit 

Many thanks to Mark for the wealth of pointers and advice he gave me whilst attempting this. A couple of times I was ready to throw in the towel - you need alot of patience and time. For me the hardest part was the painting - any blemishes in the facia joints would stick out like a sore thumb, you think you have it perfect, put the primer on and ...."ohh my god this will never work" came to mind. Still I stuck at it and I am very pleased with the results - my only gripe is the pictures dont do it any justice, and I am sure Mark and Pilot will agree on this statement- the pics make the screen look too blue and the paint looks grey and washed out. In the flesh its the opposite, nice dark and really impressive.

Pics are high res

http://www.netspace4.com/pic6.jpg
http://www.netspace4.com/pic7.jpg
http://www.netspace4.com/pic1.jpg
http://www.netspace4.com/pic10.jpg

http://www.netspace4.com/Pic11.jpg

I would never have attempted this without Marks guide - I think it would border on insanity. Even getting the screen to match the bezel was spot on - Humbrol 33 is the only match you need. Mark and I played around with Halfords matt black, but have dismissed this.

The only thing I did different was I used a single din facia adapter rather than going down the polymorph road - this saves some time and effort

Thanks to everyone who helped me along the way.

Andy


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Andy GREAT work man looks legend!!!

Quick question maybe I am misunderstanding you here, did you not have to build your own face plate did you buy one? In the guide you have to build your own face plate from some epoxie (*Spelling)


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi TTSFAN

If you look at

http://www.netspace4.com/pic7.jpg

Basically Audi sell a facia plate which converts the double dinn to take a single din stereo - cost a fiver - i got one of these and cut a big hole in it - I have a piccy somewhere - I will find it and upload for clarity 

thanks

A


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks awesome Andy - probably better than mine as well  :wink:

I think it's needs the crome knobs to finish it off nicely.


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

Ohhh poo I just noticed there is a finger print on one of the pics on the top of the facia - its a print honest not crap spray job 8)

Hey Mark you can never beat the original - you know that.

Will go crome nob searching :lol:


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

Fixed the best and broken pic11 ink

http://www.netspace4.com/Pic11.jpg


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aluringe-fuer-Aud ... dZViewItem

That's what I bought. A doddle to fit - just push straight on, no glue required


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

markTT225 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aluringe-fuer-Audi-Navigation-RNS-E-RNS-Low_W0QQitemZ330210440041QQihZ014QQcategoryZ99080QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> That's what I bought. A doddle to fit - just push straight on, no glue required


Me too... I have the same ones.

Fantastic job Andy and welcome to Marks conversion club. You must be experiencing the same finished job euphoria!

Only thing you need to tackle now is the speach dialogue SDS mod. I have been attacking this myself bit have had probs with the mic. I have a feeling the TT mic is not commpatible with the A4 RNS but I am still working on it.

Well done mate!!


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Pilot...and Mark.

Keep us posted on the SDS mod - somethings I will probably do.

I wonder is anyone else will have a go ?

Where did you put your antenna ? I stuck mine just above the RNS-E ad get around 6 satellites - sometimes 7 or 8


----------

